# Slight fever, vomiting diarrhea



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Henry is a four 1/2 months old maltese and began exhibiting symptoms of illness on Saturday. He had the runs once and seemed otherwise fine, so I was not alarmed. Last night he vomited and did it again twice this morning. I took him to the vet around 10:00 this morning. who ran a test for parvo -- thankfully it was negative. It should be negative because the breeder says he was vaccinated, but I wanted the test ran to be sure. He also had/has a slight fever.

The vet pushed fluids, give an injection to stop vomiting, and a pill to take home in order to stop vomiting. The pill is given for the next for days at a 1/2 pill per day and it is called Cerenia. Henry is drinking, which the vet said I should allow him to do, but will expel the water in the form of diarrhea after about twenty minutes. The vet said I could try some bland food (baby food, boiled chicken) tonight or tomorrow. I tried and he refuses to eat. 

The vet said it is likely a viral infection. He also wants me to collect a stool sample so they can send it off for a worm test although the float test was negative.

If he is not better by tomorrow afternoon should I take him back to the vet? I hate seeing him like this.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's important to keep him hydrated. Pedialyte helps. If he's not better, yes, I would take 
him in and see what else they can do as he may need another med. You don't want to let
this go on too long in young pups as they can go down hill quickly if not attended.

Do you have Nutri Drops? They're good when a pup won't eat. You can mix some rice
with some boiled chicken.


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759026


> It's important to keep him hydrated. Pedialyte helps. If he's not better, yes, I would take
> him in and see what else they can do as he may need another med. You don't want to let
> this go on too long in young pups as they can go down hill quickly if not attended.
> 
> ...



He is drinking and peeing, so I think he is well hydrated. At this point he is just refusing to eat. I offered him boiled chicken and he refused it. Poor guy! I am hoping he'll be his bright-eyed, bushy tailed self again tomorrow. 

The vet said the next step would be an xray to see if he consumed something he shouldnt have along with bloodwork. Does this sound reasonable? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Apr 7 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759028


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 7 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759026





> It's important to keep him hydrated. Pedialyte helps. If he's not better, yes, I would take
> him in and see what else they can do as he may need another med. You don't want to let
> this go on too long in young pups as they can go down hill quickly if not attended.
> 
> ...





The vet said the next step would be an xray to see if he consumed something he shouldnt have along with bloodwork. Does this sound reasonable? 


[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, this sounds reasonable. If no improvment, I would definatley go back to the vet. As Brit stated, these little pups can go down hill fast.

I'll keep your precious Henry in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers! If he does not improve by the time I come home for lunch tomorrow then I will take him back to the vet in the afternoon. The vomiting has stopped, and I attribute that to the injection the vet game him. He has not vomited since we left the vets office

He is seeming to be more alert, but yet lethargic. We are about to turn in for the night. Hopefully tomorrow will bring good news


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear he's sick. It's so hard 

You've already gotten good advice it sounds like so I'll just add my prayers that he recovers quickly!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Have them do blood work and include an ALT. It might be a virus, but the lab work will show if he is stable or needs more fluids. Dogs dehydrate really fast. Especially with a fever. Keep him warm. 
Your in my prayers and hoping that he gets better soon.

Tina


----------



## Buddys Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Eric,

Welcome to SM an and Paulie say hi to Henry 

You may want to pick up some Nutri-Cal; Cosy suggested Nutri drops which I believe is the same thing in drop form:

See puppy formuls:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?...r:referralID=NA

The papers we received with Paulie warn of the possibility of hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) in some puppies who have not eaten for a period of time or who are very stressed. They recommend a 1/2 inch strip of Nutri-Cal 3x per day (morning, lunch and evening, it's a paste).

Please keep us posted.

Roy (Buddys Dad)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope little Henry is doing better this morning. Keep him hydrated..........God Bless!!!!


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone  


He seemed to be a little better this morning. The kennel was clean, so there was no vomiting, etc during the night either. He followed me around as I got ready for work and even went outside willingly. He only peed outside -- no diarrhea. He also ate a little bit of boiled chicken and drank plenty of water. As of the time I left the house for work, he had not gotten sick. Lets hope there are no surpirses when I go home for lunch at eleven!


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

I am impressed! The vet himself actually called me this morning to check on Henry. He says that since the diarrhea has returned he is going to prescribe something to help with it. I am going to stop by on my way home for lunch and pick it up. He also said that I can offer pedialyte although most dog will not drink it. In addition, he said we should go another twenty-four hours before moving treatment along. He reminded me to make sure he is drinking and that its a good sign that Henry ate - even if it was just a little.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I hope Henry starts feeling better .I gave Baci Nutri-cal when he was a puppy.If he is not any better in a day i would bring him back to the Vet .better to be safe


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds like Henry is feeling a little better, good news. I know what you are going through. Just last week Casper started having diarrhea and did not eat all day. However, some of the advice I got was also to try boiled chicken so I did. He ate it all, so I felt better. I brought a stool sample in the next morning and the results came back negative. You just never know with these fur babies. Please keep us updated on how he's doing.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

cerenia is a good antivomitting drug - info below 

http://www.pfizerah.com/Product_Overview.a...&species=CN

sometimes fasting for 12 hrs no food helps give their tummy to rest so not eating is not such a horrible thing but in a little guy make sure to give some nutrical. Water is the most important so do make sure to provide water 

If they think it is viral did they give any antibiotics ?


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope - the only thing he gave me is the anti vomiting meds, and I am picking up some anti diarrhea meds today.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmm maybe just ask why no antibiotics if he thinks it is a viral infection --- i would use probiotics in a little pumpkin to help with diarhea -- organic pumpkin not pumpkin pie and the probiotics i use are dds plus - vitamin shop carries them in refridgerator section - it is good bacteria to fight off bad bacteria in the intestinal tract 


QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Apr 8 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759163


> Nope - the only thing he gave me is the anti vomiting meds, and I am picking up some anti diarrhea meds today.[/B]


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 8 2009, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759174


> hmmm maybe just ask why no antibiotics if he thinks it is a viral infection[/B]


antibiotics are for _bacterial _infections.
viral infections are viruses... like a cold.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

when my parents dog got a serious viral infection after bordatella shot they had him on iv's with alot of antibiotics and he was vomitting blood and diarhea so they are used for viral as well at least this vet did 


QUOTE (Lillykins @ Apr 8 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759188


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 8 2009, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759174





> hmmm maybe just ask why no antibiotics if he thinks it is a viral infection[/B]


antibiotics are for _bacterial _infections.
viral infections are viruses... like a cold.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When my little guy Jett was so sick I would syringe a couple teaspoons of unflavored Pedialyte into his mouth every couple of hours with an infant medicine dispenser. That was the only way to make sure we didn't have to do any more emg. sub q. fluids.

Becky is correct. Antibiotics are for bacterial infections, not viral infections. I'm not a huge fan of pushing antibiotics unless there is clear indication. Too many Drs push antibiotics for overly nervous parents and that has been a huge reason why there are so many antibiotic resistant strains of bacteria out there today. Antibiotics kill off the bad bacteria but also the good bacteria which is why it's important to use Probiotics after a course of antibiotics. Please wait to see if your vet feels there is indication of a bacterial infection before asking for antibiotics.

Normally with vomitting and diarrhea, vets say no food for 12 hours and then a blend of chicken and rice in very small amounts through out the day. More rice than chicken at first and if he does well with that then continue to up the amount of chicken. After a few days, you can start to add back into the chicken/rice mixture a small amount of his food and each day increase the amount of his normal food and lessen the amount of chicken/rice mixture.

To make sure there is no risk of hypo glycemia, please pick up some Nutri-Cal and give that during the 12 hour fast if you should need to go back to that. The smaller the dog, the higher the risk. My 9lb girl I don't worry about, but my 5 lb boy I do make sure not to fast without NutriCal.

Hope to see more improvment when you check on him at lunch!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

some good info explaining difference of viral, bacterial and fungal --- did your puppy get shots recently?


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...02&aid=2956

as stated below they use antibiotics to treat secondary bacterial infections for viral infections 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...90&aid=3574

while i agree not to over use antibiotics just like i am against angel eyes for this reason in some cases it is necessary and you supply probiotics 2 hrs after antibiotic to put good bacteria back into the body during the antibiotics and after. In allergy dogs i believe it is important to use long term just like in some ibd dogs - probiotics that is


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

I went home for lunch and he was greeting me as soon as I openeed the door (I have the kennel near the front door) He was doing the usual pawing at the kennel door wanting to get out. I soon as I saw his face and wagging tail I knew he was feeling better.  

He went straight for the food and ate a nice amount of boiled chicken and drank a little as well. We went outside to pee and he didnt have any type of bowel movement - probably because they're empty! I went ahead and gave him his meds and will continue to do so. 

VASTLY improved over yesterday... hopefully I'll see the same or better when I get back home


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad to hear he's doing better. It's such a worry when they aren't feeling well.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like your little guy is feeling better already! Maybe he got into something that didn't 'agree' with him... and it's just a temp tummy upset!


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

His personality is definitely back! He is alert, moving about, eating and drinking. Giving him his meds is an ordeal in its self! 

I have a question about the rice -- is brown rice okay? He has finished the rest of the chicken that I put down for him at lunch time and is looking for more. I had not given him that much. I want to feed him a little more, but want to feed some rice as suggested. Would the brown be okay, or do I need to make a trip to the store? In addition, the diarrhea still persists, but it was not nearly as bad as yesterday. It was a mixture of soft and liquid (sorry for the visual). The vet prescribed him some metronidazole, so the diarrhea should cease soon. It must hurt because he keeps rubbing it on the floor and he has never done that before  Or maybe it itches...  Thankfully, no vomiting at all today. The vet also gave me a container to collect a stool sample so they can send off to test for parasites. 

I've recently planted some new flowers. Do you think he could've eaten a leaf or bloom while I was not looking? I planted tulips, rhododendrons, and azaleas.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

White rice is processed brown rice. The hull is removed to make it "pretty" and so are all the nutrients. Brown rice is a much better choice.

FYI, rhododendrons and azaleas are both toxic:

http://www.entirelypets.com/toxicfoods.html

I am so glad he is feeling better!


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

He LOVED the chicken and rice. The vet also said I could feed some meat baby food. What do you guys think about that? He has had enough today, but I might try the baby food tomorrow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Apr 8 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759530


> He LOVED the chicken and rice. The vet also said I could feed some meat baby food. What do you guys think about that? He has had enough today, but I might try the baby food tomorrow.[/B]


Just make sure the baby food doesn't have onion powder. Lots of them do. Onions are toxic to dogs.

Personally, I'd stick with chicken and rice. It's doggie chicken soup and a cure all.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

per jean dodds brown rice needs to be steamed 20 minutes longer for dogs than for humans to help them digest better as when dd was on brown rice it came out whole the other end vs the white rice and i used the organic brown rice and white from whole foods frozen section as was easier to cook than rice cooker 


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 8 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759427


> White rice is processed brown rice. The hull is removed to make it "pretty" and so are all the nutrients. Brown rice is a much better choice.
> 
> FYI, rhododendrons and azaleas are both toxic:
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

metronidazole and tylan powder are good for diarhea


QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Apr 8 2009, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759420


> His personality is definitely back! He is alert, moving about, eating and drinking. Giving him his meds is an ordeal in its self!
> 
> I have a question about the rice -- is brown rice okay? He has finished the rest of the chicken that I put down for him at lunch time and is looking for more. I had not given him that much. I want to feed him a little more, but want to feed some rice as suggested. Would the brown be okay, or do I need to make a trip to the store? In addition, the diarrhea still persists, but it was not nearly as bad as yesterday. It was a mixture of soft and liquid (sorry for the visual). The vet prescribed him some metronidazole, so the diarrhea should cease soon. It must hurt because he keeps rubbing it on the floor and he has never done that before  Or maybe it itches...  Thankfully, no vomiting at all today. The vet also gave me a container to collect a stool sample so they can send off to test for parasites.
> 
> I've recently planted some new flowers. Do you think he could've eaten a leaf or bloom while I was not looking? I planted tulips, rhododendrons, and azaleas.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

This is great news  so glad 

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Apr 8 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759261


> I went home for lunch and he was greeting me as soon as I openeed the door (I have the kennel near the front door) He was doing the usual pawing at the kennel door wanting to get out. I soon as I saw his face and wagging tail I knew he was feeling better.
> 
> He went straight for the food and ate a nice amount of boiled chicken and drank a little as well. We went outside to pee and he didnt have any type of bowel movement - probably because they're empty! I went ahead and gave him his meds and will continue to do so.
> 
> VASTLY improved over yesterday... hopefully I'll see the same or better when I get back home [/B]


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

He is doing much better overall, but he still has diarrhea. It is not nearly as violent as it was and seems to be returning to normal stool. It is also quite obvious that he feels A LOT better. 

I cant think you guys enough for all of the tips and comforting comments!  I'll update again tomorrow....


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

try a little pumpkin as that is natural fiber so it helps with diarhea and constipation - just a 1/2 tsp a day and make sure organic from whole foods 

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Apr 8 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759556


> He is doing much better overall, but he still has diarrhea. It is not nearly as violent as it was and seems to be returning to normal stool. It is also quite obvious that he feels A LOT better.
> 
> I cant think you guys enough for all of the tips and comforting comments!  I'll update again tomorrow....[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! I'm so glad that he's feeling better! Keep it up, baby! Good work, Dad. :wub:


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

Good news! We had solid bowel movements yesterday! I never I'd be so excited about it


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Apr 10 2009, 06:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760145


> Good news! We had solid bowel movements yesterday! I never I'd be so excited about it [/B]



:aktion033: So glad Henry had a good poops!!! :aktion033: ( ahh yes.. the simple joys in life!! :biggrin: )


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great news


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aren't solid poos the best????

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

So glad to hear that he's better!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What a scare! These babies are so delicate with what they eat and their tummies. 
You are a great Dad!!!!! It is wonderful that you have our SM family for support, we are always here. :biggrin: 

Keep the good news coming.


----------

